# Michael מִיכָאֵל



## Leoji

Is the name Michael a question or a statement?

Who is like God? 

or

Who is like God!

Thanks Joel


----------



## MuttQuad

Leoji said:


> Is the name Michael a question or a statement?
> 
> Who is like God?
> 
> or
> 
> Who is like God!
> 
> Thanks Joel


 
According to Wikipedia:

*Michael* is a given name that comes from the Hebrew: *מִיכָאֵל / מיכאל*‎ (Mikha'el), derived from the Hebrew question מי כמו אלוהים? (Hebrew pronunciation: [mi kəmo ʔelohim]) meaning "Who is like God?"[1] In English, it is sometimes shortened to Mike, Mikey, or, especially in Ireland, Mick.​


----------



## Leoji

Thanks MuttQuad, 

I saw that also. I was wondering if this was true historically, traditionally and just how its understood from Hebrew speaking folk (I'm on my way but I'm far from even being bad... just takes time i guess)

Thanks

Joel


----------



## ks20495

I'd say it's hard to tell whether the name is an exclamation or a question, per se.

As you might imagine, the name just "shows up" in the Book of Daniel -- it isn't prefaced by a sort of "This is the angel Michael...His name means XYZ."


----------



## Welshie

I don't see how it could be a statement. How can a question word such as "Who, what, how" etc, introduce a statement? What does "Who is like God!" mean? Or are you referring to the use of "who" in English in the sense of "which/the one", ie:

Bob, who is like God

? I don't think that the Hebrew word מי can be used this way, but I am far from being an expert.


----------



## yuval9

מי, and other question words, are used for questions only, unlike in English.
מי כאל?! = Who is like God?!
It's a rhetorical question


----------



## MuttQuad

Welshie said:


> I don't see how it could be a statement.* How can a question word such as "Who, what, how" etc, introduce a statement?* What does "Who is like God!" mean? Or are you referring to the use of "who" in English in the sense of "which/the one", ie:
> 
> Bob, who is like God
> 
> ? I don't think that the Hebrew word מי can be used this way, but I am far from being an expert.


 
Easily:

What we need now is...

How beautiful they are...


----------



## Ilya Kogan

MuttQuad said:


> Easily:
> 
> What we need now is...
> 
> How beautiful they are...



It's not the same, because you have "is"/"are" in the end. What does "Who is like God is..." mean?!


----------



## Ilya Kogan

Welshie said:


> I don't see how it could be a statement. How can a question word such as "Who, what, how" etc, introduce a statement? What does "Who is like God!" mean? Or are you referring to the use of "who" in English in the sense of "which/the one", ie:
> 
> Bob, who is like God
> 
> ? I don't think that the Hebrew word מי can be used this way, but I am far from being an expert.



You're right, it can't. In this context שֶ (she) is used.
"Bob, who is like God" would be "בוב, *שֶ*הוא כמו אלהים", or, to be closer to the original: "בוב *שֶ*כאל" (although this sounds very archaic).


----------



## MuttQuad

Ilya Kogan said:


> It's not the same, because you have "is"/"are" in the end. What does "Who is like God is..." mean?!


 
*What* I was responding to was an assertion to the effect that words such as "who," 'how, " or "what" (in English) could only be used at the opening of a question, not a statement.

I simply proved that to be untrue by showing some statements which do open with those words -- and I've just demonstrated it again.


----------

